# No Apache 2.4 branch on FreeBSD 7.2-release



## SirPsycho (May 14, 2012)

Hello. I need to upgrade my apache 2.2.22 to 2.4.2 due to PCI compliance issues. I upgraded the ports and it doesn't list apache 2.4 branch. *I*'m running Free*BSD* 7.2-release. I've been looking around to see if possibly a newer version of *F*ree*BSD* contains apache 2.4 in the ports tree but haven't found anything. *A*ny help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2012)

The ports tree is independent of FreeBSD versions, i.e. the ports tree is the same across the board. Having said that, Apache 2.4 hasn't been ported to FreeBSD yet.


----------



## SirPsycho (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Do you know where Apache 2.4 has been ported to? Does that mean *I* will have to wait until Apache 2.4 gets ported to FreeBSD so *I* can be PCI Compliant again? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2012)

You might want to follow this conversation (or join the freebsd-ports list to inquire there): http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2012-March/073811.html


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2012)

You can be PCI compliant when running Apache 2.2.x as that version is still supported.


----------



## SirPsycho (May 15, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can be PCI compliant when running Apache 2.2.x as that version is still supported.



HI Dice. Yes that's what *I*'m running right now. *B*ut, Trustwave's latest Vulnerability Scan Report failed to pass because *I* was running an old version of PHP, which *I* upgraded already, and because *I* have an old version of apache running (apache 2.2.22). *S*o the report is telling me to upgrade to apache 2.4.2 so that the report can pass. Again, thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

I don't know the PCI compliancy rules by heart but as far as I know you don't need the absolute latest and greatest versions of anything. As long as the version you're using is still supported and receives regular (security) updates.

Heck, even Apache 2.0.x would do as that's also still supported.


----------

